# ich?



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

little white spots which almost look like tiny bubbles are appearing on the back fins of my mollies and tetras however none of the fish have died and are all still very active. so is this still ich?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Pics would help. Ich looks like grains of salt. It could be ich, healthy fish can take awhile to succumb. Look at the pics on the disease sites.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i took one of my mollies to the LFS and sure enough it is ich so i bought some medication that they use, we'll see how it goes and i'll give updates


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck. Make sure your heater is working.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

after two treatments of "quickcure" the ich has greatly reduced to maybe one spot on two of the fish, the bottle claims it works in two days so i guess it wasn't lying... we'll see how they hold up over the next week or so.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Quickcure is an effective med. But I doubt that ich can cured in less than 10 days. It has a life-cycle and usually only one stage is vulnerable to meds. I would treat as directed, then do a very large water change and treat again.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i think i caught it early, the fish like i said showed no signs of ailment... i did a 50% water change tonight, i'll treat it again tomorrow and so on just to be safe.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

whoops, didn't mean to post that


----------



## SpockThePuffer (Mar 1, 2008)

Make sure you vacuum the gravel really well during the water changes as thats where they will hang out.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

don't have a vacuum, and don't feel like getting one, it isn't a big tank... i think i may just get a few snails to help clean...


----------

